# S1 form for healthcare



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

In a few days, Keith will have the dubious honour of being a pensioner!! He has the S1 form, and we were under the impression that as a dependent I also would be entitled to free healthcare once that has been submitted to the appropriate place. However, I have just read elsewhere that someone in a similar situation but living in Spain - husband pensioner, wife not yet pension age - had to apply for a second form specifically for the wife, and that when she subsequently reaches official pension age she would have to apply for her own S1 at that time.

I have been going round in circles looking into this, but I did find one reference on healthcare in Spain which, after giving advice on applying for the S1, then says:
*If any of your family members need to receive healthcare as your dependent because they may not be entitled to any healthcare cover in Spain in their own right, then they will also need to apply for a separate S1 form as your dependent.*

But that is the only place I have seen this mentioned. Even other Spanish references do not mention this extra form. Do we, or do we not, need an extra form to entitle me to free healthcare in Cyprus?


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes you do need one each . My wife got hers first and I had to phone the pensions office to get mine as a dependant on hers .


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

DH59 said:


> In a few days, Keith will have the dubious honour of being a pensioner!! He has the S1 form, and we were under the impression that as a dependent I also would be entitled to free healthcare once that has been submitted to the appropriate place. However, I have just read elsewhere that someone in a similar situation but living in Spain - husband pensioner, wife not yet pension age - had to apply for a second form specifically for the wife, and that when she subsequently reaches official pension age she would have to apply for her own S1 at that time.
> 
> I have been going round in circles looking into this, but I did find one reference on healthcare in Spain which, after giving advice on applying for the S1, then says:
> *If any of your family members need to receive healthcare as your dependent because they may not be entitled to any healthcare cover in Spain in their own right, then they will also need to apply for a separate S1 form as your dependent.*
> ...


You have the right to get healthcare as a dependant. Go to citizen service and talk to them. Only one need to be entitled to state pension


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> You have the right to get healthcare as a dependant. Go to citizen service and talk to them. Only one need to be entitled to state pension


Does this still apply if you are a UK citizen but your dependant is non EU?


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Baywatch said:


> You have the right to get healthcare as a dependant. Go to citizen service and talk to them. Only one need to be entitled to state pension


This is what I thought, but then saw the information on the person living in Spain and just assumed it might be different depending on the country of residence. Not seen anything mentioned anywhere about having to get my own form. Will try and get to citizen services to find out.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Rema said:


> Does this still apply if you are a UK citizen but your dependant is non EU?


It does. My wife is non EU


----------



## Andrea59 (May 1, 2014)

Hi
You need to get a new S1 form with BOTH your names on, contact the DWP in Newcastle (00 44 191 2187777) and explain that you want to be added to your husband's S1 form as his dependant (you don't have to be married to obtain this). They will ask for your NI number and date of birth, they will then post your new S1 form out to you, ours took about 3 weeks.
Then take the form along with your passports and rental contract (if you rent) to the Citizens Advice Center in Butcher Boy Road, they will give you a form to fill in then all the documents are sent to Nicosia and you will get your medical card in the post, again this took about 3 weeks. I asked for photocopies of all the documents which they kindly gave me.
Try looking on the website: www.gov.uk/living-in-cyprus
You may find this helpful
Good luck


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Andrea59 said:


> Hi
> You need to get a new S1 form with BOTH your names on, contact the DWP in Newcastle (00 44 191 2187777) and explain that you want to be added to your husband's S1 form as his dependant (you don't have to be married to obtain this). They will ask for your NI number and date of birth, they will then post your new S1 form out to you, ours took about 3 weeks.
> Then take the form along with your passports and rental contract (if you rent) to the Citizens Advice Center in Butcher Boy Road, they will give you a form to fill in then all the documents are sent to Nicosia and you will get your medical card in the post, again this took about 3 weeks. I asked for photocopies of all the documents which they kindly gave me.
> Try looking on the website: www.gov.uk/living-in-cyprus
> ...


So the sending to Nicosia must apply to pensioners. I get and renew my medical card directly at the citizen service


----------



## Andrea59 (May 1, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> So the sending to Nicosia must apply to pensioners. I get and renew my medical card directly at the citizen service



I understand that with effect from 1 July 2014 the residual S1 form will only be issued to U.K. state pensioners and early retirees can no longer apply.
NHS Choices - Your health, your choices


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Andrea59 said:


> I understand that with effect from 1 July 2014 the residual S1 form will only be issued to U.K. state pensioners and early retirees can no longer apply.
> NHS Choices - Your health, your choices


That is correct, but you can still get medical card here if you work


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Andrea59 said:


> Hi
> You need to get a new S1 form with BOTH your names on, contact the DWP in Newcastle (00 44 191 2187777) and explain that you want to be added to your husband's S1 form as his dependant (you don't have to be married to obtain this). They will ask for your NI number and date of birth, they will then post your new S1 form out to you, ours took about 3 weeks.
> Then take the form along with your passports and rental contract (if you rent) to the Citizens Advice Center in Butcher Boy Road, they will give you a form to fill in then all the documents are sent to Nicosia and you will get your medical card in the post, again this took about 3 weeks. I asked for photocopies of all the documents which they kindly gave me.
> Try looking on the website: www.gov.uk/living-in-cyprus
> ...


I've been on the Gov UK website and read through it, but what confused me was the second form not being mentioned. But it turns out that Keith was sent two forms after all!! (Now he tells me!!!) He thought one was for him to keep and the other to hand in with the application. Doh! Strange, though, that nowhere does it say to apply for a form for dependent if required.

We've sussed where the CAC is so will be getting that sorted very soon.


----------



## Andrea59 (May 1, 2014)

DH59 said:


> I've been on the Gov UK website and read through it, but what confused me was the second form not being mentioned. But it turns out that Keith was sent two forms after all!! (Now he tells me!!!) He thought one was for him to keep and the other to hand in with the application. Doh! Strange, though, that nowhere does it say to apply for a form for dependent if required.
> 
> We've sussed where the CAC is so will be getting that sorted very soon.


You don't get 2 separate forms you will both be on the same S1 form, that's why you need to telephone the DWP and explain that you want to be added to Keith's form as his dependant, the DWP will send a new form with both names on, then you can both register together. The CAC won't accept you as his dependant without your name on the form.
That's the easy part, registering at the general is another story, although once registered etc we have found them very good and most helpful.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Andrea59 said:


> You don't get 2 separate forms you will both be on the same S1 form, that's why you need to telephone the DWP and explain that you want to be added to Keith's form as his dependant, the DWP will send a new form with both names on, then you can both register together. The CAC won't accept you as his dependant without your name on the form.
> That's the easy part, registering at the general is another story, although once registered etc we have found them very good and most helpful.


I did not find registering on the General hard. 5 minutes max. You have to stand in queue perhaps but that is normal


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> I did not find registering on the General hard. 5 minutes max. You have to stand in queue perhaps but that is normal


Well - you must have gone on a quiet day!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> Well - you must have gone on a quiet day!


More a quiet time. Around 7 am or 11 am it is normally OK


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

DH59 , your husband has been sent 2 copies because he has to hand them both in .

"EU retirees living permanently in Cyprus can apply for a Cyprus medical card by producing a certificate of entitlement known as the S1 form (formerly E121). An S1 form allows access to healthcare on the same basis as a national. Two copies need to be taken to a Citizen Service Centre along with the other documentation required, One copy is sent back to the country of issue. The S1 form must be requested from the country where pension benefits are received. "

With regard to the "dependent " S1 form I can only repeat what I said previously you get your own . Mind you I did get mine in 2011 so things could have changed .


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

But whether it is one form each or one form with both names on , I would suggest your first step is to phone DWP .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The problem is that rules change so what was the case even last year may be different now.
As no one seems to have the very latest information I think it is wise to contact dWP for the latest rules.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> The problem is that rules change so what was the case even last year may be different now.
> As no one seems to have the very latest information I think it is wise to contact dWP for the latest rules.


Is it not better to contact Citiyen Service here. It is still Cyprus that set the rules in this case


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> Is it not better to contact Citiyen Service here. It is still Cyprus that set the rules in this case


no it is the EU who sets the rules. I had to contact DWP for my new one.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> no it is the EU who sets the rules. I had to contact DWP for my new one.


But it must be the easiest way to ask here what they demand paper wise


----------



## Andrea59 (May 1, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> But it must be the easiest way to ask here what they demand paper wise



I can't see how it would be easier to drive into town from Peyia, find somewhere to park, then queue for ages just to be told the same as people on this thread have already advised than make a telephone call to the DWP.
We have only had our medical card for 3 months and as far as I can see the last time the rules changed was last July (2014).


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Just noticed Baywatch is from Sweden , perhaps the paperwork supplied from there is different from what us Brits get ?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

madcow said:


> Just noticed Baywatch is from Sweden , perhaps the paperwork supplied from there is different from what us Brits get ?


The form is the same, but I am not pensioner. 

My point is that perhaps Cyprus does not agree with DWP. Cyprus is Cyprus and not known to streamline with EU all the time.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

So Swedish none pensioners can get an S1 but Brit none pensions can not , doesn't sound fair to me . Let's start a petition ..lol only joking .


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

madcow said:


> So Swedish none pensioners can get an S1 but Brit none pensions can not , doesn't sound fair to me . Let's start a petition ..lol only joking .


My forms say that I have contributed to the Swedish system for 31 years and to the German system for 7. This make me entitled to a medical card in Cyprus as a self employed. Same rules for Brits

The rules for healthcare as a Swedish state pensioner is the same as in UK and all other EU countries, because in the end it is your home country that pay the bill.


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

We have our S1 form and from this post know we take it to the Citizens Advice Centre, but can you do this before you register to permanently live in Cyprus ?

MaPa


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mapa said:


> We have our S1 form and from this post know we take it to the Citizens Advice Centre, but can you do this before you register to permanently live in Cyprus ?
> 
> MaPa


No you cant, you must have your yellow slip before you get the medical card


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Anders


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

So, to update the thread:

Keith's form only had his details on it. We phoned DWP and they said they would send the form out. Then we went to the CAC office and registered for his health card (which has now arrived), explained the situation about me needing my own form in order to be included as dependent, lady says come back when that arrives and they will sort it (no idea whether this will be as simple as she made out!!). S1 form duly arrives, but has my date of birth wrong! Phoned again and a new one should be on its way.

Why is nothing simple???!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> Why is nothing simple???!!!


If I was Cypriot I would now be opening my arms palms up and saying "this is Cyprus"


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

DH59 said:


> So, to update the thread:
> 
> Keith's form only had his details on it. We phoned DWP and they said they would send the form out. Then we went to the CAC office and registered for his health card (which has now arrived), explained the situation about me needing my own form in order to be included as dependent, lady says come back when that arrives and they will sort it (no idea whether this will be as simple as she made out!!). S1 form duly arrives, but has my date of birth wrong! Phoned again and a new one should be on its way.
> 
> Why is nothing simple???!!!


All together now… 'because this is Cyprus' (and we love it)


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ah but, half the problem was the DWP getting my date of birth incorrect on the S1 form, so not all the fault of Cyprus.


----------

